# Waltham P.w. Movement Info Please



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi , would appreciate some help please.

Today I saw a (non working) pocket watch movement in a watchmakers display case.

It was a nickel (plated ?) Waltham Bond Street which appeared to, my inexperienced eye, to be the same as a Model 1904 Bond Street size 14 in brass that I have ( which is now working). However when measured the nickel one is a size 18. I was hoping to get another movement to work on & this one could have been a replacement/ spare for the existing.

Question; was the Bond Street available in different sizes ?

Also there are a lot of size 16 & 18 movements available but very few 14's. Was it an uncommon size ?

Any other (helpful) comments welcomed.

Thanks,

Rovert.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll find a comprehensive list of Waltham grades here: http://www.barrygold...lthamgrades.htm

Seems like the Bond Street was made in sizes 14 and 12 - couldn't spot a 16 or 18 size model in his list. Are you measuring just the dial diameter and excluding the casing?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The Bond Street grade was made in 18 size, 16 size, 14 size and 12 size.

The greatest number by far were 14 size, in various models with a total about 325,000 produced. Just over a million 14 size watches of various models and grades.

Next came the 16 size with about 62,000 in 2 models.

Followed by the 18 size with just a few thousand.

Finally the 12 size with just a few hundred.

With such a few 18 size Bond Street being produced, that is one that should be repaired.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help. I'll go back early next week & see if I can get it at a reasonable price (cheap) !

Cheers,

Trevor


----------

